# Fabricated Junction Box



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

not accepted if not inspected by UL or others, but most company that makes panels can make custom ones, ive had custom boxes from hammond and hoffman.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I second the use of a Hoffman custom size.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I agree it needs to be listed. That will cost thousands of dollars so get one from the places mentioned above.


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

Yea Hoffman can make a box for you. But there are also fabricating shops that will make what you want and get it UL listed. Just have to look around. We had some large nema 1 boxes made up. Might be tricky cause you probably need nema 3r or higher rating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Cost and lead time usually means figuring out a way to make something off the shelf work.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

It seemed like "piperunner" back in the day, used to have custom j boxes made all the time for the big jobs he was on.


I never heard where he sourced them from and whether they were UL listed or not.


I'd be calling Hoffman, Cooper B Line, Saginaw, Rittal. Those are the most common box manufacturers I can think of, off the top of my head.


Don't forget your supply house too. Sometimes they know of companies a little less obvious they may do something like that, or know a rep/vendor that could get you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

McMaster-Carr is my go to normally.

https://www.mcmaster.com/junction-boxes


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

..........................


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

OK dumb question. I did not think boxes had to be *listed* as a general rule, just *approved*. (Everything has to be approved.) 

For the OP, it would have to be *identified* for use in wet locations. If it's listed it's identified, but it doesn't have to be listed to be identified. 

Is there anything else that would generally be accepted to satisfy the "identified" requirement that's cheaper than going through UL or other NRTL? 



NEC Article 100 said:


> Identified (as applied to equipment). Recognizable as suitable for the specific purpose, function, use, environment, application, and so forth, where described in a particular Code requirement.
> 
> Informational Note: Some examples of ways to determine suitability of equipment for a specific purpose, environment, or application include investigations by a qualified testing laboratory (listing and labeling), an inspection agency, or other organizations concerned with product evaluation.​


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

....


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.electrical-enclosures.com/ 
These guys also do stock and custom.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

We have a system here to approve one offs but you need Mech’s Platinum card.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

next time you fly to Honolulu, just ask one of the baggage loading guys if you can tag along with him on his cart so you can go see one of the thirty or so that we had a local metal shop put together for us - 6'x6'x 28" deep and painted Mandarin Orange choke full of 4" emt conduits coming into and out of each one running overhead down where they put the bags onto the conveyors to re-unite them with the passengers. Never mind the ten year security check to get a temp badge to wear so you don't get arrested by homeland security...........


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Around here we have a place called Code Electric (www.codeelectric.com) that fabricates sheet metal boxes and distributes them through electrical wholesalers. You just go to your SH and tell them you need a custom box of certain dimensions etc, the SH gets a quote from Code, and you either buy it or you don't. Usually takes a couple weeks to get something made. They're not cheap, but I think they must have some standing arrangement with CSA, maybe spot inspections or something, because it's not like the cost of a one-off CSA approval. Idk what you might have around you that's like that. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewElect85 (Dec 24, 2017)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I agree it needs to be listed. That will cost thousands of dollars so get one from the places mentioned above.


Where can we look to support your comment? 
John agrees with you but very well knows that a very tough jurisdiction allows a piece of sheet metal under a meter center to pass.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

NewElect85 said:


> Where can we look to support your comment?
> John agrees with you but very well knows that a very tough jurisdiction allows a piece of sheet metal under a meter center to pass.


Ever heard "the AHJ has the final approval"?

Unless you are going to take the time to get it cleared before you install it why screw around?

Never needed a box that I couldn't get fairly easily.


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

NewElect85 said:


> Where can we look to support your comment?
> John agrees with you but very well knows that a very tough jurisdiction allows a piece of sheet metal under a meter center to pass.


As well as a pop box under a NEMA3R panel.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I agree it needs to be listed. That will cost thousands of dollars so get one from the places mentioned above.


We have two local suppliers that will make any size box you need, that come with a UL label. All legal and approved and accepted by the AHJ.

I'd bet the one shop I primarily use 95% of their business is EC's


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

brian john said:


> We have two local suppliers that will make any size box you need, that come with a UL label. All legal and approved and accepted by the AHJ.
> 
> I'd bet the one shop I primarily use 95% of their business is EC's



Do you have names for them? Do they ship?


I'd love to have a couple custom UL listed j box manufacturers in my contact list.


It seems like half the materials I order anymore come from the east coast anyway....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cow said:


> Do you have names for them? Do they ship?
> 
> 
> I'd love to have a couple custom UL listed j box manufacturers in my contact list.
> ...


Thinking about it I don't think I've seen a Cali address on any material boxes I've had. Illinois is about the furthest west I've seen.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Cow said:


> Do you have names for them? Do they ship?
> 
> 
> I'd love to have a couple custom UL listed j box manufacturers in my contact list.
> ...


I have dealt with NJS for 40+ years

NJ Sullivan
Jim Sullivan
Ronnie Long (use to be my apprentice)

703-464-5944


https://njsullivan.com/


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Thinking about it I don't think I've seen a Cali address on any material boxes I've had. Illinois is about the furthest west I've seen.


Too damn expensive here to manufacture things. Labor, land, building, taxes... You'd have to be nuts, stupid, or both to own a business here!
















Yeah, I think I am both.:vs_mad:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Too damn expensive here to manufacture things. Labor, land, building, taxes... You'd have to be nuts, stupid, or both to own a business here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recognizing you have a problem is the first step in finding a solution to it.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Recognizing you have a problem is the first step in finding a solution to it.


You would fit right in where I live. There are pro "Trump" signs everywhere, I am in a Republican stronghold in Cali. It is farm, food processing, and industrial work, pretty much just blue collar people.

Admittedly, I like the slower pace since moving here, but I don't quite fit in with the "Belief" system. We all do however get along quite nicely though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> You would fit right in where I live. There are pro "Trump" signs everywhere, I am in a Republican stronghold in Cali. It is farm, food processing, and industrial work, pretty much just blue collar people.
> 
> Admittedly, I like the slower pace since moving here, but I don't quite fit in with the "Belief" system. We all do however get along quite nicely though.


They sound like decent people to me. Truth be told I am not that big on people, I prefer animals and dogs specifically above other species.

That said I do best with country people.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> They sound like decent people to me. Truth be told I am not that big on people, I prefer animals and dogs specifically above other species.
> 
> That said I do best with country people.


I like country people too, I am one! They are good people, very nice and family oriented.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

There's a whole lot of manufacturing in Los Angeles County.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Thinking about it I don't think I've seen a Cali address on any material boxes I've had. Illinois is about the furthest west I've seen.





MikeFL said:


> There's a whole lot of manufacturing in Los Angeles County.


I used to work for a company with a plant in Cucamonga CA, going out there once a year is one of the few things I miss about that job. Seemed like a pretty industrial area. I am sure before the state went off the deep end politically in the 60s it was a great place to build a manufacturing business, access to ports and the right resources. Only a nut like today's PT Barnum, Elon Musk, would open a factory there today. 

You feel bad for the businesses that invested in California back when they got a fair shake, stuck there now.


----------



## PaulV (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank You for all the advice and suggestions. You've all been a great help.


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

NewElect85 said:


> Where can we look to support your comment?
> John agrees with you but very well knows that a very tough jurisdiction allows a piece of sheet metal under a meter center to pass.


314.15 Damp or Wet Locations. In damp or wet locations,
boxes, conduit bodies, outlet box hoods, and fittings shall be
placed or equipped so as to prevent moisture from entering or
accumulating within the box, conduit body, or fitting. Boxes,
conduit bodies, outlet box hoods, and fittings installed in wet
locations shall be listed for use in wet locations.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yea I am not sure a J-box has to be listed either. I have used new panel tubs with a homemade cover and never had a problem. As long as they are made out of the right material and math specs I would go for it in a second.


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Yea I am not sure a J-box has to be listed either. I have used new panel tubs with a homemade cover and never had a problem. As long as they are made out of the right material and math specs I would go for it in a second.


Boxes in wet locations are supposed to be listed for use in wet locations.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I used to work for a company with a plant in Cucamonga CA, going out there once a year is one of the few things I miss about that job. Seemed like a pretty industrial area. I am sure before the state went off the deep end politically in the 60s it was a great place to build a manufacturing business, access to ports and the right resources. Only a nut like today's PT Barnum, Elon Musk, would open a factory there today.
> 
> *You feel bad for the businesses that invested in California back when they got a fair shake, stuck there now*.


It's a shame they didn't see the writing on the wall ahead of time.

Used to wonder if it's the constant sun that made nut jobs collect there?

And thought why aren't there as many crazies in places like Arizona?

What is it that makes Cali the fruitcake capital of the US?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> I like country people too, I am one! They are good people, very nice and family oriented.


Agreed, I are one too!


----------

